
International Conference on Functional Programming (ICFP) 2020 – Research Papers - matt_d
https://icfp20.sigplan.org/track/icfp-2020-papers#event-overview
======
Twisol
It looks like all of these papers are Open Access -- click on the "DOI" link
for any entry and you'll reach a page where you can download the PDF directly.

Although PLs are traditionally closely associated with compilers and parsing
and whatnot, there is a hard kernel of PL study that is widely applicable to
library and API design in general. It's often worth following PL research just
to understand the kinds of problems of expression people are looking at,
because sometimes there are ways to carry those lessons into library APIs as
well.

